# Possibly the most rubbish hamster cage i've ever seen :/



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

SALE Marchioro Rex 2 Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-May-09 00:00:00 BST)

How awful does that look?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF? How do you expect to get a hamster in there? Absolute crap cage!

Char
xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> WTF? How do you expect to get a hamster in there? Absolute crap cage!
> 
> Char
> xxx


I know  it'd crawl out of it's house and fall down a big bloody hole! Poor things, I hope nobody is daft enough to buy that


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

People just want to get as cheap as possible, and its really hard finding a decent size cage with the right bar spacing!

Char
xxx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Might as well keep the poor creature in a jam jar


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jam jar might be a bit more spacious! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks more like a bird cage 

whoever buys that for their hamster has got to be a bit dumb


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that a hamster cage or a bird cage? There is no way you could keep anything in that.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Might as well keep the poor creature in a jam jar


*Hahahaha*



Marcia said:


> Looks more like a bird cage
> 
> whoever buys that for their hamster has got to be a bit dumb


*I agree. It doesnt even look like a hamster cage, thats more like a snail cage.*


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

idiots! they will make money out of anything. surley there are laws that say animals need certain space!

I'm the opposite, large is best lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You should see some of the American hamster cages, some are even worse than that


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> You should see some of the American hamster cages, some are even worse than that


   

I'm getting images in my mind of hamsters squeezed into matchboxes :


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This one is quite bad
Marchioro Jill 42.1 All-Inclusive Hamster Resort Cages - eBay (item 120345578223 end time Jun-04-09 00:54:50 PDT)

Deluxe!
All Living Things® Deluxe Hamster Kit - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart

This is possibly the smallest cage I've seen
My First Home 1 Story from Super Pet - Habitats & Cages - Small Pet - PetSmart


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> This one is quite bad
> Marchioro Jill 42.1 All-Inclusive Hamster Resort Cages - eBay (item 120345578223 end time Jun-04-09 00:54:50 PDT)
> 
> Deluxe!
> ...


ut: They might as well keep their hammies in a shoe box.. would have more space in one of them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What the hell are they?

I actually can't believe that last one, that is absoloutely shocking!!!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen worse... People even keep their hamsters in a small carry case size box with no wheel and just food, bedding and water. It's aweful. Those cages are horrible.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

that is actaully really really really sad


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG that is well small. how big do they think a hamster is!! lol you couldnt even keep a newborn baby in that! whats the world coming to in my opinion they need to crack down on animal laws. cages like that should be burnt


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats the thing America has some fantastic animal cruelty laws and people actually get sent to prison, fined etc for that. Yet they let these crappy things on the markey. I don't get it!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

me neither it gets to me as them types of cages will make hamsters look like a fasion accesory if you know what i mean, oh that looks nice and small would look beautiful in my room etc.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i was SO nieve when i got my first hammy cage...i did WEEKS and weeks of research saved up lots of money....and i got the cage that everyone talked about the most (rotastak) i spent like £200 buying all these pieces of rotastak!!!! grrrr....people only like it because it is pink! sigh.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah it happens. My mum wanted to get my sister a hamster but sat down and explained things to her. In the end we worked out she only wanted it because it was cute and she probably wouldn't clean it out or feed it so I wouldn't give her one. Wouldn't suprise me if that was the case with some hamsters. People feel they are a fashion accessory. If you want a fassion accessory go get a hamtaro toy >.> :mad5:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my god...look at the size of that
Small Hamster Cage plus accessories Ideal Starter kit on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-May-09 20:25:05 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Oh my god...look at the size of that
> Small Hamster Cage plus accessories Ideal Starter kit on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-May-09 20:25:05 BST)


Nice cage , I wonder if I could fit Buffy and Angel in that together.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

urgh

!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG I'm gonna get one and put all 4 of my hamsters in it!! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> OMG I'm gonna get one and put all 4 of my hamsters in it!! LOL
> 
> Char
> xxx


Thats nice, they would be able to keep each other company then lol.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

why is there a random ladder to nowhere


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it looks nice???? lol adds more space to the cage pmsl its a pathetic excuse as a cage, more like a travling cage yeah


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

for the hamster to jump off to commit suicide.....


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i think my mum might actually kill me if i brought that...to be honest...i'd deserved to be killed!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it could be a "free" gift


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> for the hamster to jump off to commit suicide.....


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Oh no my two haven't even got a suicide ladder,where can I get one, damm those useless hamster heaven cages.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Them Hamster Heaven ones are tiny..... you really should invest in one of them other ones. I mean I have 3 dwarves and a Syrian and they think its a blast. Its great... they even take turns on the suicide ladder although they can't quite get the hang of it! LMAO (pardon the pun!)

Char
xxx


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well It's quite small!
Even a bird shouldn't even have that size !


----------

